

The Secret to Having a Successful Event Launch - seankim53
http://blog.nextsociety.com/5-most-effective-ways-to-promote-your-events/

======
alextange
One of the best tools for a successful event is to have a great host. He or
she should listen to the guests and make personal introductions based on
common themes.

